# disaster relief



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Can you believe people were trying to push for disaster relief because we haven't had any snow this winter? That has got to be the silliest thing I have ever heard. I guess some people who were counting on making some money this winter plowing and sanding feel that the lack of cooperation from Mother Nature entitles them to some free money from the government, same as when a hurricane or flood or whatever kicks everyones butt. Newspaper started a poll, I guess the idea got shot down pretty quickly. What a bunch of losers.
I put a lot of eggs into the winter basket this year, between buying a new spreader and managing my work hours so I could plow, but I don't see where I deserve government money because it didn't snow and I haven't made enough money.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

ALl the ski slopes here are doing the same thing!!! crazy .. cant depend on the snow for money .. people who do need to re think it i would say as much as it sucks i feel you just cant depend on it to make money.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'd heard something about this, but couldn't think of where. I'm with you, Dan. I bought a new truck and plow, but that's the way it goes. You take your chances and sometimes you win; sometimes you lose.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Detroitdan;354065 said:


> Can you believe people were trying to push for disaster relief because we haven't had any snow this winter? That has got to be the silliest thing I have ever heard. I guess some people who were counting on making some money this winter plowing and sanding feel that the lack of cooperation from Mother Nature entitles them to some free money from the government, same as when a hurricane or flood or whatever kicks everyones butt. Newspaper started a poll, I guess the idea got shot down pretty quickly. What a bunch of losers.
> I put a lot of eggs into the winter basket this year, between buying a new spreader and managing my work hours so I could plow, but I don't see where I deserve government money because it didn't snow and I haven't made enough money.


Yea but...Snow = Much needed moisture. So thats probably where they got the brain fart for disaster relief. They oughtta come out HERE! 
My kids have been out of school since last Thurs...and won't return til AT LEAST next Monday!:crying:


----------

